# Auto related: LED Foglights



## capriman86 (Jan 5, 2006)

Anybody seen these?
I can't imagine them being a good thrower?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/DENO...ewItemQQcategoryZ33709QQitemZ8027796175QQrdZ1


----------



## Ken_McE (Jan 5, 2006)

These are a decorative item meant to enhance the "look" of your car. They will help other people see you coming. They will not cast enough light for you to drive by them. Someday we'll have LED lights you can drive by. You'll find them here on some fanatics crazed candlepower post ("Look What I Did With $1,000 Worth Of LEDS and a Spare Bumper") long before they hit eBay.


----------



## DCFluX (Jan 5, 2006)

Just so you all know, any light on the car other than white for headlamps, red for tail lamps and amber for accessory lights are not street legal. 

Yes, I have seen people get pulled over and ticketed for just 2 5mm Blue LEDs on their hood.

We looked it up in High School, and it may be different in other states, but the Arizona Revised Statutes go by the color that is specified on the manufacturer which should be listed on the packaging. So if you get one of these "Fog Lamps" that is yellow at an off angle, as long as it says the color is white on the package it is street legal. Same with the brake light covers with the purple insert in the center.


----------



## idleprocess (Jan 5, 2006)

Agreed. White "auxilliary low beam" lights are legal, but use of blue lights forward is not.

20x5mm or even "superflux" LEDs aren't going to provide as much light as you think - maybe 40 lumens... nowhere near enough for road speeds.

I think the main utility for these is drawing attention to your car while it's parked and you're showing off at some "tweaker" get-together.


----------



## scott.cr (Jan 15, 2006)

I work in the sport-compact performance aftermarket industry and have seen these lights. And, being a gadget enthusiast, made it my business to check them out "thoroughly." As you can probably guess, they're utter crap. My store's cost on these things is $14/pair and they list for $99/pair. That name "Splitz" is probably a knockoff of better-known "Catz," which is also a crappy product.

HOWEVER. In the heavy equipment/tractor magazines, LED driving lights are increasing in popularity. They probably don't have the output of a 55W incandescent (yet), but the build quality and level of engineering should be good. I don't expect them to be cheap though. If you Google "tractor led lights" or something you'll probably find what you're looking for.

EDIT: This is the exact product I was thinking of:
http://store.yahoo.com/jwspeaker/ovalworklight.html


----------

